# Auflistung Felexible Bugs / Missing Features



## Jochen Kühner (25 Juli 2006)

Wie wäre es wenn wir hier eine Auflistung für flexible mit allen Fehlenden Featuers und Bugs machen die es bei protool noch gabe bzw. nicht gab.

Ich fang mal an:

Missing Features:

Löschen aller nicht benutzen Varaiblen, in protool einfach möglich (alle markieren, löschen -> nur nicht verwendete wurden gelöscht) in Flexible nicht so einfach möglich
Bugs:

Userverwaltung: Benutzerwerden nach 3 maliger falscher pw eingabe deaktiviert und auch nach einer zeit nicht wieder aktiv, nur durch neuübertragen des projektes behebbar.


----------



## CrazyCat (25 Juli 2006)

Dann mach' ich mal weiter:

Bugs:

Abstürze wenn 2 Rezeptaktionen gleichzeitig laufen
Runtime kann oftmals nicht beendet werden
interne Fehler beim Generieren oder Laden des Projektes beschädigen dieses
Arrays von internen Variablen werden in Rezepturen nicht immer gespeichert bzw. werden nach einem Transfer der Projektes (natürlich ohne die Rezepturdaten zu überschreiben) rückgesetzt
zeitweilige Abstürze -> man landet wieder auf dem Desktop und alle Änderungen sind verloren
kein Standby des PCs möglich, wegen Komponentenkonfigurator

Missing Features:

keine klaren Systemmeldungen bei Rezepturfehlern (Aktion kann nicht ausgeführt werden, da bereits eine Rezepturaktion läuft -> ja, aber welche 2 Aktionen wollen denn gleichzeitig ausgeführt werden!?!)
keine dynamische Passwortvergabe durch Variablen möglich
löschen von nicht benutzten bzw. nicht mehr existierenden Variablen nicht automatisch möglich
Ausführung von mehreren Skripten zur gleichen Zeit ist nicht möglich
zyklsiche Ausführung von Skripten (z.B. jede Sekunde) ist nicht möglich (bestenfalls jede Minute)
Rezepte können nur mit einer Steuerung synchronisiert werden, obwohl mehrere Steuerungen auf die Rezepturdaten zugreifen
HMI sollte bei mehreren Steuerungen am Bus auch als Slave agieren können


----------



## smart_chris (25 Juli 2006)

*WinCC flexible Bugs*

Ich bin dabei. Werde heute abend mal auch mal meine Mängelliste rein stellen.

Ich denke das ist der richtige Weg.


MFG


Chris


----------



## CrazyCat (25 Juli 2006)

Hier sind noch ein paar Bugs:

Änderungen von Variablennamen werden nicht übernommen
geänderte Adressen von Datenbausteinvariablen können nicht aktualisiert werden (oh Freude ich darf 300 Variablenadressen erneut manuell eingeben:twisted:  :sw13: )

Wozu synchronsiert das Scheißding eigentlich ewig mit dem S7 - Projekt?
Nur damit Zeit vergeht oder soll das auch irgendeinen Sinn haben?


----------



## Ralle (25 Juli 2006)

Lange Textlisten sind superträge beim Editieren.
Keine vernünftigen Export/Import-Möglichkeiten für Störmeldungen und Textlisten (kann doch ruhig ein festgelegtes CSV-Format sein).
Warum ist der Speicherbedarf im Projket dermaßen aufgeblasen (es sind ja nicht mehr Infos im Endproduckt (Visualisierung) als bei ProTool) Schön, wenn man Projekte per ISDN verschicken soll  .
Gibt es eigentlich ein "Reorganisieren" für WinCC-flex - Projekte?
Das wird sicher noch erweitert.


----------



## smart_chris (25 Juli 2006)

*WinCC flexible Bugs*

Buggs:

- Ständige Anpassung der Betriebssysteme wenn ich mit Betriebssystem 1 anfange will ich nach einem Update dennoch mit eins weiter machen
- Meldefenster selebn Namen wie erzeugten Meldefenster ( Alarm Window und Alarm Page usw )




Features:

- Störmeldungs Import und Export
- Vereinfachung der Quittiervariablen am besten wie bei ProTool
- Variabeln Import/Export
- löschen unbenutzer Variablen oder besserer Filter- und Sortierfunktionen
- Rückladen eines Projektes ohne MMC oder CF-Card
- Textlisten und Grafiklisten auch wieder mit Binärwerten wie bei ProTool
- Textlisten Import / Export


Das wars erstmal für heute, werde aber in Zukunft hier sicherlich noch erweiteren. Spätestens wenn ich mal wieder auf Arbeit bin und nicht unterwegs.


MFG

Chris


----------



## Waelder (25 Juli 2006)

*Auch nen Bug..*

- Admin löscht sich selbst -> Siehe : http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=9001

- Beim Generieren wir nicht gespeichert (Absturz = alles weg)
- WCFL mag keine Kommas und üäö im Projektpfad
- Träge (Gäähhnn)


Grüsse vom Wälder


----------



## CrazyCat (26 Juli 2006)

Bugs:

Fehler bei Kurvenanzeigen werden nicht angezeigt, sondern scheinen erst beim Generieren auf (man klickt einfach durch alle Eigenschaften der Kurve und ändert mal alles, weil eine falsche Variable nicht rot hinterlegt wird, irgendwann findet man den Fehler schon)

Beim Generieren werden teilweise nicht alle Fehler und Warnungen ausgegeben, mehrfaches Generieren notwendig um alle Fehler zu finden

Missing Features:

Übernahme von mehreren Variablen gleichzeitg ist nicht möglich, zum Einfügen von 20 Variablen müssen alle 20 nacheinander selektiert und eingefügt werden -> besser wäre wenn 20 Variablen mit der Shift oder STRG - Taste markiert werden könnten und dadurch auf einmal eingefügt werden könnten.


----------



## dpd80 (27 Juli 2006)

Ich kann zu der Liste noch nicht viel beitragen, da ich noch nicht so viel mit Flex gearbeitet habe, aber könntet ihr vielleicht noch dazuschreiben, bei welcher Version von Flex ihr die Bugs gefunden habt.

MFG, DPD80


"Wollen sie was von Siemens, oder soll es gleich funktionieren?"


----------



## CrazyCat (28 Juli 2006)

Also ich für meinen Teil verwende WinCC flexible advanced 2005 SP1.

Einen Bug hab' ich noch:

Variablen werden z.T. doppelt angelegt und verbrauchen zusätzliche Ressourcen


----------



## knabi (1 August 2006)

Ich habe hier ein kleines Problemchen mit den Lizenzen. Wenn die Runtime läuft, erscheint nach längerer Zeit die Meldung "WinCC flexible 2005: Keine gültige Lizenz für Runtime gefunden", was natürlich Unfug ist. Ärgerlich dabei ist nur, daß sofort zu Aktivieren der 14-Tage-Lizenz aufgefordert wird, ein falscher Klick, und die Notfallizenz ist weg...
Im gleichen Zusammenhang kommt dann noch "Mehr als 128 Power-Tags verwendet", mit der netten Aufforderung, dies zur Kenntnis zu nehmen  , auch das ist Quatsch, das aktuelle Projekt hat ca. 50 Power-Tags.

Software: WinCC flexible Standard 2005
Step7 V5.4

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: Objekte, die über eine Kurvenanzeige gelegt werden (ich hatte da mit verschiedenen Schaltflächen, die nur temporär zu sehen sein sollten, experimentiert), werden in der Projektierung auch angezeigt, sind aber weder in der Runtime noch auf dem OP zu sehen, egal, in wlecher Ebene man sie plaziert :???:.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## CrazyCat (2 August 2006)

Missing Feature:

Systemmeldungen können zwar ausgegeben werden, aber die Fehlercodes nicht für die Ausführung von Fehlerroutinen in Variablen gespeichert werden.


----------



## Norbert.N (8 August 2006)

*Liste WinCC Flexible 2005 SP1*

-Keine Ausführung zyklischer Scripte unter 1. Minute möglich
-Sehr beschränkte Auswahl an Steuerelementen (keine Radio oder checkbuttons)
-Keine arrays vom Typ String möglich
-Nur der olle wsh steht zudem nur eingeschränkt für das Scripting zur Verfügung
 (warum keine Dot.net unerstützung bei der Installation von WinCC-Flexible      muss doch das Framework installiert werden?)
-Probleme beim Einbinden von Grafiken bzw Grafiklisten
-Werden Bildbausteine, die schon verwendet werden geändert, dann ändert sich Größe und Position ihrer Aufrufe
-Programm wird nicht vernünftig beendet. Nach dem Schließen von WinCC-Flexible beträgt die Speicherauslastung immer noch 7-800 MB

Fazit: Siemens benutzt zahlende Kunden als Versuchskaninchen für ein unfertiges Produkt. Die MINDESTanforderung von 1GB Ram ist eine unverschämtheit, da um vernünftig arbeiten zu können 2 GB nötig sind.


----------



## MSB (8 August 2006)

Jetzt nur mal Informativ:
Das schreibt man im Siemens-Forum (ein gewisser Nemo = Experte = Siemens-Mitarbeiter) über diesen Thread:



> Hallo,
> 
> und was versprichst Du Dir von so einer Liste???? Ab dem nächsten ServicePack/major release kann die Flexible Welt doch wieder anders aussehen - in meinen Augen vertane Liebesmüh.
> 
> nemo


Soviel zum Thema das das alles auch nur im entferntesten irgendwen bei Siemens interessiert.

Edit: Hier der Link zum Thread im Siemens-Forum http://www.automation.siemens.com/WW/forum/de/guests/PostShow.aspx?PostID=16247

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## CrazyCat (8 August 2006)

Eigentlich sollte Siemens die Erfahrungen und Probleme ihrer Kunden beachten.

Woher nehmen Sie sonst die Ideen für Verbesserungen?

Der nächste Major Release kann wohl noch etwas dauern und ob der um so viel besser ist wage ich zu bezweifeln.


Man ist offenbar genauso ignorant wie die Fahrzeugindustire. Die interessiert auch die Meinung der Kunden immer weniger.
Im Gegenzug beschweren sie sich das sie immer weniger Fahrzeuge verkaufen.

Warum wohl?
Ganz einfach, weil das alte Zeugs einfach beser ist als das Neue. Man entwickelt rückwärts.

Sei es nun das WinCC flexible zwar viele tolle Features hat, die aber niemanden interessieren, weil es einfach zu langsam ist und wohl die erste ProTool Version auf einem klapprigen 286er schneller lief oder das seit 1995 nur mehr Schrottkarren produziert werden.

Irgendwann wird auch Siemens mit dieser Einstellung ganz gewaltig auf die Schnauze fallen, wenn sie so weitermachen wie bisher.

Führt den Thread weiter, vielleicht entwickelt ja eine Firma basierend auf diesen Erfahrungen ein wirklich gutes Konkurrenzprodukt.


----------



## MSB (8 August 2006)

Selbst wenn jemand ein gutes Konkurrenzprodukt hat,
und ich denke schon das es das auch heute schon gibt,
so hat dieses bei der momentanen Markdurchdringung von Siemens,
doch kein Chance auf einen vergleichbaren Erfolg.

Die meisten, so habe ich jedenfalls den Eindruck aus diesem Forum gewonnen,
beschäftigen sich mit WinCC Flex weniger weil sie wollen, sondern weil Ihnen
das irgendwelche Pflichtenhefte diverser Firmen vorschreiben.

Alleine schon was WinCCFlex kostet, würde bei einem anderen Hersteller
außer dem großen grünen so nie akzeptiert werden (höchstens noch bei Rockwell,
dem Amerikanischen Pendant zu Siemens)

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## smartie (8 August 2006)

knabi schrieb:


> Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: Objekte, die über eine Kurvenanzeige gelegt werden (ich hatte da mit verschiedenen Schaltflächen, die nur temporär zu sehen sein sollten, experimentiert), werden in der Projektierung auch angezeigt, sind aber weder in der Runtime noch auf dem OP zu sehen, egal, in wlecher Ebene man sie plaziert :???:.


 
Das ist mir auch aufgefallen, hatte das Problem mit Grafiken (s. mein Eintrag von gestern). Ich konnte dass dann nur beheben indem ich das Objekt das am kleinsten war mit einem Rechtsklick darauf in die oberste Ebene verchoben habe, obwohl es da ja schon war.


----------



## Waelder (15 September 2006)

*WinCC Flex Fehler ??*

Anscheinend hat man die WC Flex Fehler Vergessen..

also noch einer :
- seit neustem kann ich aus einem S7 Projekt die WC Flex Projektierung nicht mehr Starten. Ich muss WC Flex manuell starten und  aus dem S7 Projekt die HMI öffnen.
- Was Soll immer nur : Ereignis Datenbank importieren ? siehe Bild.... wo stell ich den Mist ab ?

- Wo stelle ich die nervigen gelben Infos ab die fas auf jeder Taste aufgeblendet werden. : 

Bsp.. "hier bringen sie WinCC Flexible sicher zum Absturz"... :twisted:

PS: Betr. Adminproblem Hab bis heute nichts mehr von Siemens gehört.

Grüsse Michael

Ach ja noch was  am Montag ist Siemens bei uns ich werd denen mal ein Ausdruck aus dem Forum geben ...:s1:


----------



## CrazyCat (15 September 2006)

Noch ein Bug:

Seit ich den neuen Hotfix installiert habe, ist der Menüpunkt "zuletzt geöffnete Projekte" unsinnig, da der Punkt immer leer ist.


----------



## volker (15 September 2006)

??? ich finde bei siemens kein hotfix welches nach dem sp1 rauskam.
welches soll das denn sein?

aber hier noch ein bug. wincc flexible 2005 advanced sp1

öffnet man ein mit protool erstelltes projekt in dem störmeldungen vorhanden sind, so wird in der runtime dei einer störung ein störmeldefenster geöffnet welches sich nicht schliessen lässt.

bei einem grafikorientiertem panel lässt sich der fehler vermeiden, indem man in protool unter zielsystem/bild-tasten die stör- und betriebsmeldungen auf Aus | Aus stellt.

hat man jedoch ein zeilen op z.b. op17 so kann man den fehler nicht umgehen.


----------



## CrazyCat (15 September 2006)

Es gibt/gab ein HF4+ für das SP1.

Allerdings ist dieses nicht mehr in der Downloadliste.  

Wahrscheinlich weil es durch den HF mehr Probleme gibt/gab als dieser gelöst hat.


----------



## volker (15 September 2006)

sicher?
es gibt ein hf4. das ist aber vom 14.12.2005

das sp1 ist vom 26.4.2006

habe vor 10 tagen noch mit siemens wegen flex telefoniert. die haben mir gesagt das sp1 das aktuellste ist


----------



## Jo (15 September 2006)

*Ereignisdatenbank*

@Waelder,
hast du SP1 für Step7 V5.4 installiert?
Danach wird die Ereignisdatenbank aktuallisiert. lass es einfach mal durchlaufen, dann sollte der Spuk vorbei sein.
mfG. Jo


----------



## Waelder (16 September 2006)

@jo

Hoppla, da klingelt es ...

Machemer mol än Tescht....


----------



## Waelder (26 September 2006)

*Nachtrag..*

Also irgend was habe ich da nicht kapiert :

Frage von mir weiter vorne...


> - seit neustem kann ich aus einem S7 Projekt die WC Flex Projektierung nicht mehr Starten. Ich muss WC Flex manuell starten und aus dem S7 Projekt die HMI öffnen.


 Hmm.. keine Ahnung ? :-(



> - Was Soll immer nur : Ereignis Datenbank importieren ? siehe Bild.... wo stell ich den Mist ab ?


 Sorry hat nicht geholfen. Muss immer noch warten.



> Ach ja noch was  am Montag ist Siemens bei uns ich werd denen mal ein Ausdruck aus dem Forum geben ...:s1:


 Den Siemenser hats nicht sonderlich interessiert... "Die Hotfixe, Die Servicepacks usw.. bla bla"

Merci


----------



## Fanta-Er (2 Oktober 2006)

*Big Bug*

Erstellte Textfelder sind im erstelten Project anders als im OP.

(Besonder beim OP77 a+b)

Alle Flex-Versionen.


----------



## Waelder (7 November 2006)

*Ich hab die  Schnautze Voll*

Meine Fresse, 

jeztz langts... :twisted:

Hab meinen Laptop auf 2Gig aufgeblasen. Anschliessend gebootet alles IO.
Flex gestartet. 
Anschliessend HF5 geladen, installiert, neuboot alles IO.
Nächster Boot bei Kunde.

NIX GEHT MEHR.
MEINE FRESSE... SIEMENS MUSS DAS IMMER SEIN ??
SIND HIER KEINE SIEMENS MITARBEITER ? BITTE BITTE AUCH MAL IM FORUM LESEN, !!!! VIELLEICHT HILFTS.
Sorry an all die anderen im Forum

Gruss Wälder


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 November 2006)

Waelder schrieb:


> Sorry an all die anderen im Forum


Du musst dich nicht entschuldigen. Ich stehe im Moment auch da wie ein Bettnässer. Man kommt einfach nicht vorwärts, wenn man die ganzen falschen Fehlermeldungen noch kommentieren würde, erst recht nicht. Es spottet jeder Beschreibung!

Für alle die ihr letztes WinCC Flexible Projekt noch durchziehen müssen: mehrere Versionsstände sichern!

@Siemens: Game over!

WinCC Flexible SP1 HF5

Gruß, Onkel


Nachtrag:
Sind irgendwelche Inkompatibililtäten bekann? Etwa Microsoft Net.Framwork?
siehe auch http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=10314


----------



## godi (8 November 2006)

Na ihr macht mir mut! :???: 
Ich habe heute angefangen mich in WinCC flex einzuarbeiten da ich für ein Projekt ein OP77A und ein OP73 einsetzen will.
Naja gegenüber Protool ist es schon viel "umscheißen" :twisted: 

godi


----------



## Cliff (8 November 2006)

Aus gegebenem Anlass (Fällt allerdings evtl. auch in die Kategorie deaktivierte Passwörter) hier noch ein 'Missing Feature':

Es ist nicht möglich (Auch nicht mit irgendwelchen Tricks) die einmal in WinCC Flex. projektierten Passwörter wieder sichtbar zu machen (Bestätigt durch xxx- Support).
In Protool lag (zumindest das Superpasswort) im Klartext innerhalb der Projektierumgebung. Warum ist das nicht mehr so?
Sicherheitsaspekte können keine Rolle spielen, da ich ja alle Funktionen die ein Passwort benötigen problemlos umprogrammieren kann.

In meinem Falle konkret:
Ein Kunde (ca. 600km entfernt) hat Nachts Probleme mit der Anlage. Er versucht sich an der Passworteingabe. Nun weiss ich nicht ob (Aufgrund der Post's weiter vorne) sich das hinterlegte Passwort deaktiviert hat, der Kunde einfach ein falsches Passwort eingegeben hat, bzw. ob nicht beim programmierten Passwort ein Tippfehler vorliegt.
Ich traue mich auch nicht an einer Produktionsanlage die zig. MB grosse (Warum eigentlich) Projektierungsdatei per analog- Modem neu zu übertragen...

Btw.:
Die Importfunktionen für ältere Protool- Projekte sind auch unterirdisch schlecht. Ich musste die ganzen Protool- Variablen neu programmieren, da diese zwar augenscheinlich korrekt importiert wurden (Text, Steuerungsanbindung usw.) aber nicht funktionierten bis man sie  komplett noch einmal neu eingetippt hat...

Scheinbar hat man bei Siemens mal wieder eine Horde Jungprogrammierer auf ein Projekt losgelassen (Frei nach dem Motto: Wir brauchen einmal wieder ein neues Produkt). Das, kombiniert mit der Tatsache das es im Hause Siemens scheinbar keine Leute gibt die die hauseigenen Produkte in der Praxis einsetzen (Oder die beiden Abteilungen kommunizieren nicht miteinander (Vielleicht brauchen die ja auch eine Punktekarte ;-) ), hat wohl zum wiederholten Male zu einem verkorksten Siemens- Produkt geführt, welches man besser noch einmal für ein paar Jahre im Keller verschwinden lässt...

Gruss Cliff


----------



## Ralle (8 November 2006)

@cliff

eher wohl indische Jungprogrammierer :???: .
Ich glaube Siemens schießt sich grade selbst ab, was WinCCFlex betrifft,
ist das Absicht?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (8 November 2006)

Cliff schrieb:


> Scheinbar hat man bei Siemens mal wieder eine Horde Jungprogrammierer auf ein Projekt losgelassen (Frei nach dem Motto: Wir brauchen einmal wieder ein neues Produkt). Das, kombiniert mit der Tatsache das es im Hause Siemens scheinbar keine Leute gibt die die hauseigenen Produkte in der Praxis einsetzen (Oder die beiden Abteilungen kommunizieren nicht miteinander (Vielleicht brauchen die ja auch eine Punktekarte ;-) ), hat wohl zum wiederholten Male zu einem verkorksten Siemens- Produkt geführt, welches man besser noch einmal für ein paar Jahre im Keller verschwinden lässt...
> 
> Gruss Cliff


Und das schlimme daran ist, das ProTool nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird,
bzw. die neuen Panels nicht mehr ProTool unterstützen.

Man muss sich wirklich nach was anderem umsehen.

Soviel zu "Totaly integrated automation" :sm23:


----------



## CrazyCat (8 November 2006)

@Cliff: Da gebe ich dir recht. Es scheint nicht so als ob Siemens ihre Geräte auch selbst einsetzen würde, sonst wüssten sie um die Probleme Bescheid.

Es scheint eher so als würde man einfach drauf los werkeln.

Beste Aussage eines Siemens - Technikers gestern: Da kann man nichts einstellen.
Nach 10 Minuten hatte ich ihm erklärt wie man die Liste findet.
Erste Frage: "Wie haben Sie das gefunden"
Zweite Frage: "Ist das von uns?"

.....na klar gehört doch zu flexible.


Nach 2 Tagen bekomme ich endlich einen Rückruf. Der hörbar erleichterte Techniker meldet sich tatsächlich wieder.
Nachdem er zig - Supporter gefragt hat konnte einer das Problem lösen, mit der Entschuldigung, das sie das selbst nicht in ihren Unterlagen stehen haben.

Möchte mal wissen, was für unbekannte, undokumentierte Optionslisten man noch finden kann.
Vielleicht wäre flexible gar nicht soooo schlecht, wenn man alle Möglichkeiten nachschlagen könnte.


----------



## KalEl (8 November 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Und das schlimme daran ist, das ProTool nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird,
> bzw. die neuen Panels nicht mehr ProTool unterstützen.


 
ein wenig umgehen kann man das bei einigen panels.

z.b. ich will ein op277 projektieren.

ich projektiere ein op270 mit protool. wenns fertig ist lade ich das mir flex und ändere das bediengerät und intgriere dieses dann in das projekt.

das ersparrt mir zumindest viel zeit während der hauptprojektierphase.


----------



## plc_tippser (9 November 2006)

Bei Objekten die mit nur einem Pixel ausserhalb des darstellbaren Bereichs liegen oder übereinander liegen, sieht man in der RT gar nicht´s mehr.

Bei flex kommt die alte Arroganz von Siemens wieder hervor.

pt


----------



## crash (9 November 2006)

*geht doch*

also nach anfänglichen Problemen, die durch Installation von SP1 behoben wurden, läuft flexible bei mir bis jetzt ohne Probleme.
Allerdings benutze ich auch nicht Win XP sondern noch Win 2000.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 November 2006)

Integerwert mit Kommastelle im E/A-Feld geht auch nicht. Was habe ich nur verbrochen? Meine ganzen bewährten Schnittstellen zur HMI sind fürn Arsch!


----------



## Ralle (11 November 2006)

Versteh ich nicht, meinst du soetwas ?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (11 November 2006)

Jaa genau das meine ich. Dank deiner Hilfe kenne ich jetzt auch den Grund meines Irrglaubens, einen Sinn erkenne ich allerdings nicht.

Da ich incl. Kommastelle nur drei Stellen benötige, hatte ich das Darstellungsformat "999" gewählt. Dann geht nichts mit dem Komma. Ab vier Stellen kann man eine Kommastelle angeben, ab fünf Stellen 2 usw. Was hat das für einen Grund?

Ralle, ich danke dir!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (11 November 2006)

> Da ich incl. Kommastelle nur drei Stellen benötige, hatte ich das Darstellungsformat "999" gewählt. Dann geht nichts mit dem Komma. Ab vier Stellen kann man eine Kommastelle angeben, ab fünf Stellen 2 usw. Was hat das für einen Grund?


Eine Stelle wird für das Komma reserviert!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (11 November 2006)

Aha, klingt logisch.
Bevor man eine Variable auswählt, hat man als Darstellungsformat weitere Optionen mit Kommastellen. Vielleicht hatte mich das auf den falschen Pfad gebracht. Das Handbuch ist an dieser Stelle auch nicht sehr hilfreich. Auf zwei, drei Seiten liest man dass man über ein E/A-Feld Werte ein- und/oder ausgeben kann!


Danke, Gruß, Onkel


----------



## KalEl (17 November 2006)

flex 2005 sp1

Habe hier zwei projekte mit je einem intrgrierten op73

ich öffne nun ein op73.
alles ok

nun öffne ich zusätzlich das 2. op73

unter verbindungen fehlen mir dann  die felder Station Partner Knoten.
die schnittstelle steht plötzlich auf if1b
ich kann dann auch nicht mehr auf die variablen in der s7 zugreifen.

es ist immer nur verfügbar für das projekt welches als erstes geöffnet wurde. :twisted: 

*:sw10ANKE SIEMENS:sw22: *


----------



## xhasx (10 September 2007)

WinCcFlex -> Ich hab noch nie eine schlechtere Beta-Software gesehen!!!

Hier noch ein Beispiel vom Support. Ist halt so, da kann man nichts machen. Basta.

MEIN PROBLEM
Ich habe mir einen Bildbaustein angelegt. Als Eingang habe ich eine Variable "Initialisierung" vom Typ Bool. Als Eigenschaft habe ich bei Wertänderung den Aufruf des Internen Skriptes angewählt, da ich aufgrund von anderen Eingangsvariablen Werte zuweise.
Jetzt folgendes Problem. Triggre ich die Variable "Initialisierung" am Bildbaustein mittels einer Schaltfläche zugeordneten Bits an - tut sich nichts! Habe ich hingegen daneben ein Feld vom Type E/A und ändere dort den Wert durch Eingabe mittels der Bildschirmtastatur wird das Skript ausgeführt. Des weiteren wird das Skript ausgeführt wenn ich z.B. eine externe Variable wie ein Taktmerkerbit aus der Steuerung zuweise...
Fehlverhalten?
Wie kann ich ein Bildbaustein Internes Skript sonst einmal ausführen wenn es aufgerufen wird? Mein Problem ist dass beim sofortigen Ausführen des Skriptes anscheinend dem Bildbaustein noch nicht alle zugewiesenen Variablen bekannt sind.

SIEMENS ANTWORT IM FORUM
hm, eigenartiges Verhalten...Du solltest Dich mal an den Simatic Customer Support wenden....

SIEMENS ANTWORT VOM SUPPORT
...dies ist leider eine Systemeigenschaft im zusammenhang mit einer internen Variable. Nutzen Sie am besten eine Steuerungsvariable welche auf zyklisch Fortlaufend gesetzt ist, anders geht es leider nicht

Fragen? Keine? Danke!


----------



## xhasx (10 September 2007)

Hier nochwas. Ist zwar nicht so dramatisch aber ist halt ein Fehler.
Hoffentlich ist das Bildchen dran...


----------



## spongebob (11 September 2007)

Hier noch meine Erfahrungen zu WinCC(un)flexible:

zuerst das Gute: 
Die Version 2005 SP1 war ein deutlicher Fortschritt zur Version 2004, die war wirklich indiskutabel schlecht.
Dank WinCCflexible haben wir S7-Programmierer in unserem Betrieb neue Rechner bekommen, dem Recourcenhunger von WinCCflexible sei gedankt.

nun das weniger erfreuliche:
die neue Benutzerverwaltung wäre ja gar nicht so schlecht, wenn nur dieses unsägliche Sperren eines Benutzer nach dreimaligem  falschem Login nicht wäre.  Unglaublich , wieviel Zeit  wir damit verbringen, User zu entsperren. Besonders mühsam, da wir nicht zu allen Anlagen eine Fernwartung haben.
Das sollte unbedingt einstellbar sein, ob und nach wieviel Fehlversuchen der User gesperrt werden soll.
Thema Diagnosepufferanzeige der CPU am Panel: Unter ProTool überhaupt kein Problem, einfach die Funktion "Diagnosepufferanzeige" auf eine Taste setzen, fertig. Für WinCCflexible gibt es keine fertige Funktion mehr, die Anzeige des Diagosepuffers soll weiterhin möglich sein, es gibt in den Siemens Support Seiten sogar eine Anleitung dazu, Hyperkompliziert und aufwendig, wir haben die Finger davon gelassen.
Positiv finde ich ja die Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten von WinCCflexible, hier ist ein deutlicher Fortschritt zu ProTool erkennbar. Das dann aber ein Projekttransfer nur möglich ist, wenn sich das Programmiergerät und das Panel an einem MPI oder Profibus-Netz angeschlossen sind (müssen nicht die gleichen Netze sein), ist  schon sehr schade, in einer Zeit, in der je länger je mehr sich das Ethernet in der Automatisierungswelt durchsetzt. Solange das PG und das Panel sich am Ethernet befinden ist noch alles o.k., sobald aber ein Teilnehmer am Ethernet und der andere am MPI oder Profibus sind, ist das Spiel mit Projekttransfer über S7-Routing vorbei, sehr schade...Übrigens hab ich kürzlich dazu den Siemens-Support angefragt, ob das in der Version 2007 möglich wäre, die Antwort vom Support ist recht Aufschlussreich, Zitat "Eventuell wird es später in einem ServicePack realisiert, dazu können wir aber leider noch keine Aussage treffen ob und wann dies geschieht" Alles klar?!


Ansonsten kennen wir viele der Probleme auch, wie sie hier von anderen Forumsmitgliedern beschrieben wurden, aber scheinbar kann sich der Mensch an alles gewöhnen...

viele Grüsse aus der Schweiz


----------



## Cliff (11 September 2007)

Noch eine Sache zur Entwicklungs- Umgebung, welche bei uns in letzter Zeit sehr sauer aufgestossen ist:

Flexible ist nicht Netzwerkfähig (Auch nicht Flex 2007)!

Wir arbeiten hier mit mehreren Leuten an einem grossen Projekt, welches auf dem Server abgelegt ist. S7 soweit kein Problem. Ein Kollege bearbeitet den Flexible- Part. Als die Abstürze sich häuften, riefen wir beim Support an:
Mit Flexible darf man nicht über's Netz arbeiten, da sonst die internen Datenbanken zerschossen werden können. Flex ist auch in Version 2007 nicht Netzwerkfähig und  ***mens kann auch keine Aussage treffen wann es dann soweit ist!

Auch eine Offline- Bearbeitung und ein späteres 'Hineinkopieren' in das aktuelle S7- Projekt kann die Flex- Projektierung unrettbar zerstören.

Unser jetziger 'Not- Ausweg':
Der Kollege mit dem Flex stellt jetzt seinen PC als Fileserver zur Verfügung...

Gruss Cliff
(Der das alte ProTool wieder haben will)


----------



## spongebob (11 September 2007)

Hallo Cliff

kann ich nur bestätigen, dass mit der Netzwerkfähigkeit von WinCCflex.
exterm schwach, dass das nicht geht.
(Wir mussten übrigens bei uns auch schon einen PC komplett neu aufsetzen, da sich die Datenbank nicht mehr reparieren liess, auch nicht mit Hilfe der Anleitung, die wir vom Support kriegten, Wahnsinn so was...)

Gruss
spongebob


----------



## JesperMP (11 September 2007)

spongebob schrieb:
			
		

> die neue Benutzerverwaltung wäre ja gar nicht so schlecht, wenn nur dieses unsägliche Sperren eines Benutzer nach dreimaligem falschem Login nicht wäre. Unglaublich , wieviel Zeit wir damit verbringen, User zu entsperren. Besonders mühsam, da wir nicht zu allen Anlagen eine Fernwartung haben.
> Das sollte unbedingt einstellbar sein, ob und nach wieviel Fehlversuchen der User gesperrt werden soll.


Amen !....


----------



## Maxl (16 September 2007)

spongebob schrieb:


> nun das weniger erfreuliche:
> die neue Benutzerverwaltung wäre ja gar nicht so schlecht, wenn nur dieses unsägliche Sperren eines Benutzer nach dreimaligem falschem Login nicht wäre. Unglaublich , wieviel Zeit wir damit verbringen, User zu entsperren. Besonders mühsam, da wir nicht zu allen Anlagen eine Fernwartung haben.
> Das sollte unbedingt einstellbar sein, ob und nach wieviel Fehlversuchen der User gesperrt werden soll.


Über dasselbe Problem bin ich diese Woche auch gestolpert. Eine Anlage stand die ganze Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag, nur weil sich die Bediener aus der Visu ausgesperrt hatten, und den Referenzpunkt einer Achse nicht neu setzen konnten.
Hab fast den ganzen Samstag damit zugebracht, die HMI von Passwörtern auf Parametersperre per Schlüsselschalter umzustellen.


> Thema Diagnosepufferanzeige der CPU am Panel: Unter ProTool überhaupt kein Problem, einfach die Funktion "Diagnosepufferanzeige" auf eine Taste setzen, fertig. Für WinCCflexible gibt es keine fertige Funktion mehr, die Anzeige des Diagosepuffers soll weiterhin möglich sein, es gibt in den Siemens Support Seiten sogar eine Anleitung dazu, Hyperkompliziert und aufwendig, wir haben die Finger davon gelassen.


Interessanterweise zeigt Flexible das beim Konvertieren von ProTool auf Flexible nicht mal an - es funktioniert hinterher einfach nicht mehr  .


----------



## schumi91 (19 Oktober 2007)

Flex2007:

Bei unserem aktuellen Projekt passiert sporadisch folgendes:

Nach dem umverdrahten eines E/A Feldes liest Flex aus dem richtigen Datenwort, schreiben tut es aber weiterhin in das vorher parametrierte. Wir müssen nun jedes umverdrahtenes E/A separat prüfen.

Zum Umverdrahten:
Gibt es tatsächlich keine keine einfache Möglichkeit zur Umverdrahtung? Wenn auf einem Bild  20 verschieden Variablenanbindungen vorhanden sind, muss jede einzelene ausgewwählt werden.  Da wir aber mit Ordner arbeiten, wäre es einfacher, nur den übergeordneten Ordner zu ändern.

Gruß Schumi91


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Oktober 2007)

*Datum-Uhrzeit-Feld*

ist auch was besonderes: bei Darstellung kein Rand einstellbar, im Gegensatz zu Text- und EA-Feldern ...


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Oktober 2007)

*Ebenen in der Projektierung (zähle ich jetzt mal zu den Bugs)*

auch total halbgar: keine Animation zur Laufzeit, ein Ebene 31-Objekt in der Vorlage landet nicht im Vordergrund, Aussage WinCC flexible Information System: "Wenn Sie ein Bild öffnen, sind immer alle Ebenen sichtbar" stimmt nicht - auch wieder hide and seek with properties! Toll, um den Kollegen mal zu ärgern: pflanz dem was auf Ebene 31 und schalte die dann ab! Der sucht einen Moment, was da zur Laufzeit auf wundersame Weise auf den Bildschirm gelangt ... zumindest mir würde es so gehen, weil ich das im Moment überhaupt nicht gebrauche mit den Ebenen.

Am besten was, das nach Bug aussieht - das würd ich dann sofort an den Support schicken - wie peinlich, wenn dann die Aufklärung kommt!


----------

